# Potting amazon sword and anubias?



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm only about a year into the planted part of this hobby and I've got some very successful plants scattered throughout my tanks. I've read that some aquarium plants will grow in vases and pots. I want to propogate some of my anubias and amazon sword plants and pot them. I already have a vase for the sword and I'm looking for a good pot for the anubias, I have root tabs flourish and flourish excel, gravel and I'm going to pick up some potting soil. I know anubias is easy to propogate but how do I propogate a on amazon sword (or bar sword if that's easier)? Any suggestions on potting them?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Try youtube I've seen some videos there.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You really don't have to pot anubias, as a rhizome based plant its rhizome should never be below the substrate, it can just be tried to decor or weighed down with lead free plant weights (I use glass beads).
Sword plants will send out these stiff stems that its young will grow from (an umbilical cord if you will) just give the amazon sword time to settle in and be happy with its nutrients and lighting, it will start spitting them out.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 to the poster above me.

You really don't want to pot anubias or other rhizome based plants like java fern. The rhizome needs to be exposed to light or it will rot) the rhizome is kinda like the base of the stem. It has "eye spots" that are clearly visibly on an anubias. I just tie them to aquarium safe rocks. You can also tie them to driftwood.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'm not sure how clear I was. These plants won't be in an aquarium. I've seen pics of sword plants growing several feet tall from vases that were half soil half water. The leaves of both plants look really cool once the fully aquatic ones fall off and the above water leaves start growing. I know it takes a while for the plants to adjust from fully aquatic to semi aquatic, but that's how most aquarium plants are in the wild.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe instead of starting with your current plants you should go with Petsmart plants that are already used to being out of the water. I didn't notice that you asked about anubias. It normallly would not be buried. I wonder if it would grow on a a piece of bark or something or in an orchid pot. When I think about it the leaves and roots resemble some orchids a bit.


----------

